
imageflow - bpierre
https://www.imageflow.io/
======
learnaholic
Please correct me if I'm wrong; just curious if we can write a wrapper using
GIMP API to achieve the same?

~~~
ndj7
Actually, the image rendering parts are far less difficult than the codec
parts. You need the whole system in an operation graph in order to do the
right thing to every image. Also, GIMP's scaling is still completely wrong -
something I'm ashamed I haven't fixed yet.

